# List 3 most important questions you should ask the client during the initial cater consultation.



## baking student (Dec 9, 2014)

Can anyone help me with this answer please?


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

Are you being serious?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

How about you tell us what you think they are and we will let you know if you are correct.
Maybe.

mimi


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Should be easy, what do your textbooks/course literature say?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

We are not trying to be mean .
A huge number of the Chef Talk members are self taught professionals.
We washed dishes or waited tables or bartended just to be around food.
While we worked we watched and observed and waited for the invitation to help prep vegetables.
Or make salads.
Or pipe icing onto cupcakes.
We were passionate and driven and clawed our way up .
Every little piece of info was inhailed and digested and remembered.

This is the reason we seldom answer a direct question from culinary students.
We know from experience how much better you will retain information and be able to take it and build on it if it is you doing the work.

mimi 

OBTW.... doesn't mean we won't help if you are in a jam ;-)


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

There is a thing in psychology of the learning process called "original awareness".

The principle basically states that a person is many more times likely to retain information if they create

it or figure out for themselves, than info that is told to them.

In other words, if we in here just answer questions like this for you, we're kind of doing you a disservice.

And this is no different than what I told each one of my kids as they were growing up in school, and wanted

"help" with their homework. lol

In this case, I would say to you, put yourself in the position of interviewing a client to do a possible food event

for a celebration of some sort. What are some of the things YOU would like to know?

Oh and Mimi, I KNEW you had claws....I just KNEW IT!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

what

where

when


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Meezenplaz said:


> There is a thing in psychology of the learning process called "original awareness".
> The principle basically states that a person is many more times likely to retain information if they create
> it or figure out for themselves, than info that is told to them.
> In other words, if we in here just answer questions like this for you, we're kind of doing you a disservice.
> ...


Touché 

m.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Pssst Cheflayne....SHHHHH! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

cheflayne said:


> what
> 
> where
> 
> when


And "how much?"


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

cheflayne said:


> what
> where
> when


Add who and why.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

And how many.

mimi


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

There ya go....you chased away the baking student on the first post. You didn't even say hello and welcome to ChefTalk.  Just sayin'


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Looks like they ran for the hills but for the sake of discussion what are the three most important questions? I think this is a good topic and would like to hear what you guys think.

My take on it.

Budget

Theme

Location


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I have a few old clients and a couple of caterers who know I will always come thru for them.
So if it is gonna be a big event cake I ask when, how many guests (servings) and then budget.
If those answers all fall in line then question four is always where (is the deposit check lol).

mimi


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

flipflopgirl said:


> And how many.
> 
> mimi


!!!!!!!!!!!

Haha yeah How?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Nicko said:


> Looks like they ran for the hills but for the sake of discussion what are the three most important questions? I think this is a good topic and would like to hear what you guys think.
> 
> My take on it.
> 
> ...


Well budget is obviously the first and biggest one, but when is the second most important one, then comes location.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Well since it hasn't even been a day yet, I'd call it premature to say we chased them away. They're probably sitting in class. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif

But oh alright, since our respected Oracle is insisting /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smiles.gif

Personally, sitting down with a client and asking 3 questions is like tossing a few peas at an elephant--not gonna get the job done.

Off the top of my head, I just plain wanna know....

What is the date and time of day of this event?

What is the location?

How many guests?

What age group?

How many kids?

Is it to be a main meal?

Do you have a monetary ceiling on this event?

Any special dietary considerations?

How many vegans, vegetarians, or I-don't-knowians?

You want buffet service, self service, or plated table service?

Degree of formality?

Do you need real linens?

Are we doing table setups?

What are you providing?

How large and type of venue?

How large is my staging and serving area?

Vehicle access?

How long is the serving period?

How early can I arrive for setup?

Any kitchen facilities on site?

Fresh water available or do I need to be self contained?

I'm sure I missed some, I'll get back to ya. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## lildcheff (Dec 11, 2014)

I work in a top steak house so I ask 

How many people 


If more that 30 can we have a preorder 


the time of booking 

Is its a special event ect birthday/anivercery


----------

